# Extra safe double trap



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Ran into this. Owner or Hack couldn't get things lined up, so make a circle to get the stack connected.........:bangin:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah... But think of the math involved...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> Ran into this. Owner or Hack couldn't get things lined up, so make a circle to get the stack connected.........:bangin:


Didn't use a folding ruler for sure..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

GAN said:


> Ran into this. Owner or Hack couldn't get things lined up, so make a circle to get the stack connected.........:bangin:
> View attachment 42913


:jester:
Just imagine what 2 couplings, a piece of tubing, and a heat gun could have accomplished!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> :jester:
> Just imagine what 2 couplings, a piece of tubing, and a heat gun could have accomplished!


Friend of mine, a plumber, ran into with two different plumbing company doing the job.. slight offset in a trench of building... his electrical buddy made a offset with heating equipment.. turned out great... smooth transistion, etc... inspector didn't passed it... took it allout and did a hackery job with bunch of fittings and had it passed..


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

it's like a rollercoaster for poop!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Unreal what people do


----------



## Alppit (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome! That's artowrk right there.....the elusive loopdee loo.......not just anyone can pull that off! Maybe there was a special on PVC fittings that week?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That is some very special plumbing right there...:yes:
I'll bet he could get a job with these guys...:laughing:


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

Offset s-trap with clean out. Gotta love it..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Chauncey said:


> Offset s-trap with clean out. Gotta love it..


Where the fook have ya been?? Hiding behind boiler jobs??


----------

